# West Chicagoland - FS: 2015 Kubota BX2370 tractor with cab and attachments



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a BX2370 kubota compact tractor for sale. I bought this whole set up brand new in 2015 for $25,000.

Looking to sell the tractor with all the attachments and cab for $17,500
Tractor has 383 hours on it.

Tractor has a block heater, solid cab and heat. 23HP diesel engine. Front and rear PTO attachments. 3 point rear attachment system. strobes and work lights.

54'' Kubota power angle plow with poly edge
power angle brush with 80% bristles and comes with an extra brand new set of bristles
pto driven snow blower with power rotating and angle chute
boss TGS 600 salt spreader with variable speed control.

serviced every 100 hours and fluid filmed every season.

PM me if interested

Located 45 minutes west of chicago


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

more pictures


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Want to sell the spreader seperate?


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

sold, please delete listing


----------

